# tips for building 12X12 gazebo



## sircrazyhorse (Mar 29, 2007)

Im a feather weight at construction. I built i deck and now have started on a 12X12 gazebo. Looking for any tips on building a Gazebo. I'm building a 12X12 octagon gazebo with a 12:12 pitch roof with a 36" raised deck. 


>Need some with my rafter layout I found some plans online but they all have collar ties that cut across the middle of the roof ( looks ugly to me). one of the plans i looked at could be found at

http://www.diyonline.com/servlet/GIB_Base/diylib_article.html?session.docid=301

looking for something with a clean look. Decided to go with 12:12 pitch because it has the same pitch as my house (thought that it would look good)

>I can only Work on my gazebo on the weekend a little after work. any suggestions on how i can work on gazebo over a period of time without it warping or it getting out of square?

Any help greatly needed


Feather weight builder


----------



## cranbrook2 (Apr 1, 2007)

With a 12/12 pitch you won't need collar ties.
Since you are only working on it on week ends i would make sure everything is always braced up securely and keep your lumber stacked and covered if possible.
How are you securing the base?


----------



## sircrazyhorse (Apr 2, 2007)

I plan on securing the base to 4X4X14 post using 2 lags screws per post. the post will be concreted 2 feet in the ground. i attached a copy of the rafter layout tell me what you think.


Thanks


----------



## cranbrook2 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thats perfect
Thats how i did my layout.

You might also want to use hurricane ties to secure the rafters to the top of the walls.
In my area they are mandatory because of high winds.
http://www.tamlyn.com/index_files/HurricaneTies.htm


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello SirCrazyHorse:
Check Square-Eye's gallery; he built a beautiful gazebo last summer and he gives some good hints with it.
Glenn


----------



## sircrazyhorse (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks Glen


----------

